# Awesome Offshore Trip



## HuntinJake_23 (May 10, 2017)

Me and 4 friends booked an 8 hour offshore trip with All Jacked Up Charters out of Pensacola, Florida. We kept 50 Mingo Snapper, 10 white snapper, and 1 cobia!! We caught and released a bunch of red snapper and trigger fish!! Captain Michael was awesome.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2017)

Good lookin haul


----------



## crappiecatchin (May 10, 2017)

Some Good eating right there. Good catch


----------



## jeremyledford (May 10, 2017)

Man that's some good meals!


----------



## swamp hunter (May 10, 2017)

Yes Sir..
A fresh Fillet of that Snapper fried with Panko and egg batter on a fat  Toasted Onion Roll will get you right.
I try and eat that twice a Month.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (May 10, 2017)

swamp hunter said:


> Yes Sir..
> A fresh Fillet of that Snapper fried with Panko and egg batter on a fat  Toasted Onion Roll will get you right.
> I try and eat that twice a Month.



I will for sure try that!!


----------



## killswitch (May 10, 2017)

Oh Yeah !!  Good Eats


----------



## FishingAddict (May 10, 2017)

Awesome! 

Are those mangos? Look like b-liners. Hard to tell in the picture though


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (May 11, 2017)

FishingAddict said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Are those mangos? Look like b-liners. Hard to tell in the picture though



Our captain called them mingo snapper


----------



## Michael F Sights (May 11, 2017)

Those B-Liners are great eating, enjoy!
Congrats on a great trip!


----------



## flatheadpatrol (May 11, 2017)

Mingo=B Liner/Vermillion
Mango=Gray/Mangrove


----------

